# [UDF] Come formattare un DVD[risolto]

## cotlod

Ciao a tutti,

I presupposti sono ke voglio ottenere un dvd-rw formattato con udf x metterci sopra i distfiles (e forse anke la CCACHE_DIR).

-ho provato con l'applicazione 'cdrwtool' dal pacchetto 'udftools',ma come dice il nome stesso non prevede i dvd(x lo meno i dvd-rw xè i dvd-r si[vedi man],io sto considerando i dvd-rw) e mi da il seguente errore quasi subito: 

'wait_cmd: Input/output error

Command failed: <una serie di di 12 numeri a due cifre> - sense 05.24.00

format disc: Illegal seek' (ah il comando ke uso è 'cdrwtool -d /dev/hdX -q)

-poi ho provato con 'dvd+rw-format' dal pacchetto 'dvd+rw-tools' (con il comando 'dvd+rw-format /dev/hdX' e anke con 'dvd+rw-format -force=full /dev/hdX'). Mi da un messaggio ke dice '4.7GB DVD-RW media in Sequential mode detected' e poi parte la formattazione, ma al momento di montare il fs udf sul dvd (utilizzando il comando 'mount -t udf -o async,rw /dev/pktcdvd/pktcdvdX /mnt/dvdrw') mi dice: 'wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/.... or too many mounted file system'.

Può essere dovuto al fatto ke 'DVD-RW media in Sequential mode'?Infatti mi è venuto in mente ke quando masterizzo con win su dvd-rw non mi da il multissessione mentre invece coi dvd-r si, ho azzeccato il problema e sono dunque tanto sfigato?

Spero sappiate illuminarmi.

GrazieLast edited by cotlod on Thu Aug 25, 2005 2:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Danilo

Dal man di mount sembra che udf == iso9660. Quello di cui parlero' sara' questo.

Per intenderci e' visto da win, linux ed il lettore dvd del salotto...

1) Se vuoi masterizzare a linea di comando c'e' questo how-to.

2) Se ti vuoi affidare ad una interfaccia grafica ed hai kde puoi usare k3b (ad esempio).

Da quello che dice k3b i dvd riscrivibili non sono come i cd riscrivibili ove occorre una formattazione prima di una nuova scrittura: la formattazione deve essere fatta solo una volta.

Io in genere preparo la nuova iso e poi scrivo direttamente sul dvd rw. Anche se devo aggiungere poca roba.

PS: L'uso delle abbreviazioni (k, x ecc...) non e' particolarmente gradito.

----------

## comio

da una breve ricerca sul forum (che consiglio di fare prima di postare...) ho trovato questo post:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-173263-highlight-format+udf+dvd.html

Enjoy yourself!

ciao

----------

## cotlod

@ comio Grazie x il tuo benedetto link,è stata lunga ma alla fine ho trovato (e tra l'altro avevo sfiorato la soluzione di un soffio)ciò ke mi serviva.

x ki non volesse andarsi a rileggere tutto il 3d riassumo in breve.

X formattare/preparare un dvd-rw alla lettura/scrittura in udf:

(prima bisogna emergere dvd+rw-tools)

# dvd+rw-format /dev/hdX (così non garantisco,io avevo aggiunto l'opzione -force=full lenta ma efficace)

# mkudffs /dev/pktcdvd/pktcdvdX

Ciao e grazie a tutti

----------

## Kernel78

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> Dal man di mount sembra che udf == iso9660. Quello di cui parlero' sara' questo.
> 
> Per intenderci e' visto da win, linux ed il lettore dvd del salotto...
> 
> 

 

L'udf ti permette di leggere/scrivere su un cd-rw o dvd-rw come se fosse un grande floppy.

Mi chiedo come mai nonostante si tratti di dispositivi riscrivibili l'uso dell'udf non sia vasto come ci si potrebbe aspettare.

Ci sono svantaggi che non riesco a vedere ?

Io lo uso da tempo (avevo anche aperto una discussione tempo fa) per mettere i distfiles su un cd-rw, risparmiando spazio prezioso sul mio vecchio e piccolo hd e non ho mai avuto problemi.

----------

## Danilo

[quote="Kernel78"] *Danilo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'udf ti permette di leggere/scrivere su un cd-rw o dvd-rw come se fosse un grande floppy.
> 
> 

 

Si ho letto il link di comio.

I dvd rw si rovinano in fretta scrivendoci spesso in udf?  

Se non si rovinano spesso li usero' per aggiornamenti delle foto della bimba (2-3 aggiunte a settimana).

Oltre che per backup settimanali...

-- EDIT ---

Do per scontato che funga anche su dvd

----------

## Kernel78

 *Danilo wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   
> 
> L'udf ti permette di leggere/scrivere su un cd-rw o dvd-rw come se fosse un grande floppy.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Su uno dei miei cd-rw c'è scritto che è garantito per 1000 riscritture (presumo che siano 1000 riscritture della stessa posizione) e nonostante lo usi da anni funziona ancora.

Ti confermo che funziona anche per i dvd.

----------

## comio

credo che il problema principale sia il deterioramento del supporto (proprio perché facile da usare) e la riduzione dello spazio disponibile per le strutture di appoggio dell'udf.

forse anche i problemi di compatibilità ed i passaggi accessori per l'utilizzo contribuiscono (tramite la pigrizia degli utenti) a non uso sfrenato.

imho.

ciao

----------

## Kernel78

 *comio wrote:*   

> credo che il problema principale sia il deterioramento del supporto (proprio perché facile da usare) e la riduzione dello spazio disponibile per le strutture di appoggio dell'udf.
> 
> 

 

Non vorrei sembrare polemico ma se non sbaglio (potrei anche dire cavolate, su questo non sono ferrato) anche gli hd e i floppy hanno una vita limitata ad un determinato numero di scritture oltre le quali si degrada l'affidabilità del supporto.

Non saprei però quantificare con certezza nè le scritture "sopportabili" da un hd ne quelle per un cd/dvd rw (l'esempio del mio cd-rw che ho citato prima non ho idea di quanto possa essere valido oggi, il supporto risale ad almeno 4 anni fa).

Mi pare che anche le memorie usb abbiano un limitato numero di scritture possibili (per una avevo letto che erano garantite 10000 riscritture).

----------

## randomaze

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Su uno dei miei cd-rw c'è scritto che è garantito per 1000 riscritture (presumo che siano 1000 riscritture della stessa posizione) e nonostante lo usi da anni funziona ancora.

 

Dovrebbe esserci una discussione in DTT dove parlando del packet writing, e li han detto che una riscrittura corrisponde a un mount in rw del dvd.

Il che non significa che tu non abbia ragione, infatti ogni volta che scrivi qualcosa sul disco cambi la Partition Table e probabilmente qualcos'altro  :Wink: 

EDIT: thread e post.

----------

## Kernel78

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Su uno dei miei cd-rw c'è scritto che è garantito per 1000 riscritture (presumo che siano 1000 riscritture della stessa posizione) e nonostante lo usi da anni funziona ancora. 
> 
> Dovrebbe esserci una discussione in DTT dove parlando del packet writing, e li han detto che una riscrittura corrisponde a un mount in rw del dvd.
> 
> Il che non significa che tu non abbia ragione, infatti ogni volta che scrivi qualcosa sul disco cambi la Partition Table e probabilmente qualcos'altro 
> ...

 

Grazie mille per i link, sono estremamente interessanti se non ho capito male (a volte il mio inglese fa cilecca) una volta che il cd/dvd è montato in rw si possono fare un numero imprecisato di riscritture. Giusto ?

In questo caso posso smettere di preoccuparmi per la durata dei miei supporti, ho uptime di almeno una settimana (con il cd sempre montato in rw) e mille settimane equivalgono a più di 19 anni  :Very Happy: 

Mi sembra strano però che una volta montato le varie riscritture sul supporto non ne influenziono la durata  :Confused: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Grazie mille per i link, sono estremamente interessanti se non ho capito male (a volte il mio inglese fa cilecca) una volta che il cd/dvd è montato in rw si possono fare un numero imprecisato di riscritture. Giusto ?

 

Non credo, Penso che il limite delle 1000 esista in qualsiasi punto del disco. Va da se che se non lo usi come swap o per leggere/scrivere gli stessi file la statistica dice che il primo elemento che si rovina é quello che viene sempre acceduto  :Wink: 

----------

